# Very nice auction item 1940s Schwinn parts cabinet



## bulldog1935 (Oct 1, 2016)

1940s parts cabinet
here's the auction
http://bssauction.com/
*SPECIAL BICYCLE AUCTION
Friday, November 4, 2016 @ 6PM
SLOSBERG AUCTION GALLERY
2501 E Ontario Street
Philadelphia, PA 19134*
*
This sale will feature online bidding through www.liveauctioneers.com


*


----------



## Freqman1 (Oct 4, 2016)

Looks kinda light on ballooner stuff! V/r Shawn


----------

